# Oval reducer needed for 1976 Comforter stove



## matteapolis (Oct 7, 2013)

Need an oval reducer for a 1976 Comforter stove. Measures approx. 8 3/8" wide by 6 5/8" high on the outside of the oval flange. I'm assuming the pipe goes on the outside of the flange, but would appreciate some wisdom. Going out the back of the stove to a Selkirk 6" T, double walled.

Anywhere online I can order one? Thanks!


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 7, 2013)

it would go on the inside of the stoves flue collar.
but: you are never supposed to reduce flue size- per NFPA211 code. also, the stove might not work as good as it should.

probably not going to find an oval reducer, i typically take a short section of round pipe and smash one end until it is oval....


----------



## begreen (Oct 8, 2013)

Try ovalizing the end of a short section of 7" round pipe and see how that fits.


----------



## matteapolis (Oct 8, 2013)

I see these, among others, for sale. Anyone know if they will work and fit into Selkirk pipe?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Imperial-7-...348?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item233015c0d4

http://www.amazon.com/Norwesco-Oval...=1381257284&sr=8-3&keywords=oval+pipe+reducer
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000H5Y1QW/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1381252436&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


----------

